
Ask HN: What do u think of two sources here? - OOvsuOO
Compare this https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.axios.com&#x2F;coronavirus-cases-spike-in-texas-oregon-and-arizona-1819ce9f-8565-483a-b367-b678a607154d.html?fbclid=IwAR29-sGiTSrR517Vcc4hPq9cxHhVsqXh3juvovxIBdSx0AZVlxAcKAuF78<p>and<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;virustracking.net&#x2F;
======
OOvsuOO
[https://covidtracking.com/api](https://covidtracking.com/api)

is the data that axios is using. Is it the same as virustracking.net?

